

Toronto HN Meetup 0b0010 - Let's pick a date and place - 3pt14159

Hey everyone!<p>After receiving four emails asking when the next Toronto HN Meetup was, I took the hint. Use the below link to show your availability/time preference and suggest places/ideas in the comments. Once the voting has died down, I'll make a www.guestlistapp.com event for it.<p>http://www.doodle.com/dapvcixei57x84zx<p>If you missed the last one, you missed a night of beers, nerdery, and a noticeable abundance of coders/hardware hackers. About 50 people came in over the course of the evening, some as far away as Ottawa!<p>The last one was held at Sin and Redemption, but let's vote on where the next one should be in the comments.
======
dmix
Lets do it at The Rhino. Rails Pub Night is held there and it always works
well.

Sin and Redemption was a little small for the crowd size last time.

~~~
markstahler
Why was this down voted? Rhino is a great location.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
The Rhino is cheap and has an awesome patio, I'm in ;)

------
karanbhangui
Whoops, messed up my entry on that poll, but I'm available any time between
August 15th and September 6th. Look forward to this!

------
im_original
I might be interested ... but I'm in Ottawa. What happens at these HN meetups?

~~~
3pt14159
Typically people bring their laptops and informally show off what they have
been working on over a few beers. Chats about programming languages, grid
computing, the local tech scene. That type of thing. The guy(s?) that came
from Ottawa last time had another business function the next day, so he just
came a day early.

------
victorbstan
In a couple of weeks? Late August, or early September?

------
Raphael
Wow, there have been 720911 previous meetings?

~~~
astrodust
You missed 0b000f meetings.

